# Rollbock(en) or how to overcome gauge issues in a 1:1 world



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

A really good vid on how rollbocks are used for loading standard gauge cars on narrow gauge lines.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE8W2NbjOhY

Vid taken on the JHMD in the Czech Republic.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat

Now someone needs to build this for Gauge 0 to carry Gauge 1 cars around and make a special track to load on and off hehehe.


Andrew


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Facinating. Until the part that says to imagine this job in the winter. My imagination froze at that point.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 22 Dec 2010 05:52 PM 
Pretty neat

Now someone needs to build this for Gauge 0 to carry Gauge 1 cars around and make a special track to load on and off hehehe.


Andrew 

I have these and Rollwagen(en) in H0e for H0 for my layout, fun stuff. Bemo even had the loading tracks...makes for some VERY top heavy cars tho, but impressive for operations.



And they have already been done in large scale, here is one version:

http://gbdb.info/details.php?image_...ab8855b03c

And the whole system here:

http://www.der-lokbauer.de/36795/36849.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

.....and FGB do the Rollwagenen: 

http://fgb-berlin.de/index.php?opti...p;Itemid=2


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Garrett - here in UK the short line known as the Leek & Manifold Light railway used five of these transporter cars from about 1904 to 1934 when the line closed. 

See - http://www.kachuzyn.fsnet.co.uk/ 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY true tac! I think there is a movie of this on the BFI's channel on YouTube...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The technology I find impressive are cars where they actually change the gauge of the cars on the fly (well, the train moves rather slowly, but it moves) when travelling from standard gauge in France to broad gauge in Spain. 
There used to be a video of this on the net but of course one can't find it when one is looking for it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

krs - this train was called the Talgo express......................... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 23 Dec 2010 08:55 AM 
krs - this train was called the Talgo express......................... 

tac 


Yes, that was the best known one.

On the Eastern European end I also saw a video where they lift up the passenger cars and change the axles them selves.


----------

